# Tameshiwari training?



## tomlaat (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I never saw anybody kick a thick wooden pallet like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cbzDoEymcg 
Is this karate or is it a trick. I tried it myself Im not a black belt but a couldnt break it this fast. 
Anyone? 

Osu! Tom.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 7, 2010)

No, and no. This was addressed in the other thread you put this link up, it has nothing to do with martial arts, it has more to do with big heavy boots.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 7, 2010)

Have I seen people break up pallets?  Sure.  Kind of wasteful, though, since pallets are quite reusable...

Is it martial arts?  Not really.

Here's the "secret" about breaking:  Breaking is nothing but applied physics.  If you push through the material faster than it can flex or otherwise move out of the way, and don't stop -- it'll break. The tricky part is not stopping...  and going all the way through.

Wanna break a pallet with stomps?  Stomp hard, dropping your weight all the way through the boards, aiming for the middle where they're least supported.  Boots are a good idea...


----------

